

The new PolymerElements - ahochhaus
https://blog.polymer-project.org/announcements/2015/05/14/updated-elements/

======
vortico
Completely off topic, but I hate it when blog.* websites never have a link to
the main page without the blog. prefix. The link at the top just brings me to
the blog's main page.

